# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.29.19. Direct unlock for all latest Alcatel MTK devices!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Sigma Software v.2.29.19*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*7 years on the market, 400 updates released and 10000+ models 
added to the list of supported. 
This time we are proud to present a big update for the latest Alcatel devices.**MTK Tab:*1. Released *Direct Unlock* for the following devices:*♦ Alcatel 5033
♦ Alcatel 5034
♦ Alcatel 5041C
♦ Alcatel 5049S (Amazon)
♦ Alcatel 5049S (OM)
♦ Alcatel 5052
♦ Alcatel 5059
♦ Alcatel 5059R
♦ Alcatel 5085C
♦ Alcatel 5085G
♦ Alcatel 5085G (OM)
♦ Alcatel 5085O
♦ Alcatel 5086
♦ Alcatel 5090
♦ Alcatel 5095
♦ Alcatel 5099
♦ Alcatel 5133
♦ Alcatel 5159
♦ Alcatel 5186
♦ Alcatel 6060
♦ Alcatel 6060C
♦ Alcatel 7070
♦ Alcatel 7071
♦ Alcatel 750
♦ Alcatel 9027
♦ Alcatel FL02
♦ Alcatel FL03
♦ Alcatel T700
♦ Vodafone V620
♦ Vodafone V700
♦ Vodafone V720* 2. Released *Unlock* solution for new devices locked with *"Device Unlock"* application:*♦ Alcatel 5049W
♦ Alcatel 5049Z
♦ Alcatel 5052W
♦ Alcatel 5059Z
♦ Alcatel 6062W
♦ Alcatel 6062Z
♦ Alcatel 9027W* This operation is performed very quickly, which is definitely a benefit for bulk unlockers.3. Updated Download agent for non-secure MTK smartphones. 
This will provide support for more MTK devices.4. Released *FRP Remove* feature for new MTK-based devices:*♦ TECNO C7
♦ CONDOR ALLURE A8 (PGN-611) 
♦ Nokia TA-1047* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_t’s all about celebrations in February!
First of all, on the 1st of February it’s Sigma’s 7th birthday. We are constantly growing and developing in each and every direction. So Sigma has a birthday buddy! 
Also on this day, a member of our team, Andriy, delivered a release of one of his most important personal projects – a birth of his new son!
Congratulations to the happy father and his family! Wishing his kid a good health and unlimited happiness!_

----------


## mohamed73

_     Direct Unlock for latest Alcatel MTK smartphones  Download special files:  Download special MTK addon from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]and put it into My Documents\SigmaKey\addons\<your Sigma card number> folder.   Settings:  Select "MTK" platform from the tab menu in the upper left side of the software    Go to "Unlock" tab    Select "USB (autodetect)" in the serial ports selection tab    Select your Alcatel phone model in the "MTK boot" drop-down menu    Press "Unlock" button   Phone`s connecting and servicing:   Plug the USB cable into the powered off phone...     Install الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for all devices that will appear in the system    Message "Done" indicates that procedure was completed successfully    Disconnect the handset._

----------


## star1028

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------

